

Hacker News Account Creation Captcha Is Too Hard - heurefugitive


======
dang
Yes:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8123213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8123213).

We're trying to prevent this from showing up very often. Perhaps you could
email us at hn@ycombinator.com so we can track down whether you should have
been seeing a captcha at all?

